
Vending machine for homeless just launched in U.K., to debut in U.S. cities - kimsk112
http://www.chicagotribune.com/dining/ct-vending-machine-for-homeless-20180103-story.html
======
sigmaprimus
This is a great idea, I wonder if a bio metric system rather than key card
might be a better way of controlling the distribution of goods. It is my
understanding that homeless people have a problem with losing their property
through theft or cities just trashing their belongings when they are not
looking. It would be a shame if a person could not access this service just
because some jerk stole their card.

